# Frozen cycle - December



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Anyone starting this month.  I’ve just started the patches and have a scan in two days


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi curly girl, 
I'll be starting my FET cycle around Xmas time when I get my period 
Good luck with yours and I've got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

My transfer is December 21st at Reprofit!


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Good luck with your fet on the 21st sllyrbbt.


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi ladies, I'm on estrogen pills and preparing for FET during December. Scan booked for Friday to check the lining then we will see and decide the transfer day. I'm with Newlife Greece, they did a wonderful job on November with OE but unfortunately our fresh cycle was BFN. Two frozen embryos left, both good quality, we are praying for a positive this time


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Eriz good luck!! I just got my bfp with newlife Greece! Xx


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Many thanks Inaaya, and congratulations to you. Newlife, they are a super team, Dr.D and Chrysa so professional! I had a long road till now but at least for the first time in these 5 years I feel I'm in good hands.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all 

Great to hear others have started this month too. Good luck for Friday Eri sounds like we will both be flying south in the next two weeks. Are you having 1 or 2 put back?


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi Curly, yes and hoping for the best news by Christmas or New Year. We have two left but the plan is to transfer just one since they are frozen in different batches as the clinic suggested. We agree on this given my history and the estimated risks of a twin pregnancy


----------



## Shellosh (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there, can I join you.  I’m currently on the train off for my day 10 scan ready for FET hopefully in the next week or so.  I’m at the ARGC.  Really hoping that this works.  I have an 8 year old daughter from this same batch.  Strange to think if it did work they’d effectively be twins but actually 9 years apart 😀


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello Shellosh and welcome   Hope everything went well with the scan and you are ready for the transfer.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

So I had my scan today. 10mm so all ok.  Clinic have said transfer will be 14th Dec

Seems quite odd but I’m very excited

I’m also trying to be realistic as it’s a grade 3CA embryo


----------



## turtle22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi ladies, I'd like to join although I'm slightly ahead of you (but seemed a bit behind on the Nov FET chat). 
I had my transfer on Monday 4th so I'm now in the 2ww. This is my second FET following an icsi and two iuis last year (and many operations). I'm single so struggling with all the emotions as I didn't want to be doing this alone.
Curlygirl...10mm is great! I was only 7mm on day 12 and I wasn't measured again before transfer 6 days later. 
Shellosch...never thought of it like that ..as twins! How was your scan today? 
Inaaya... congratulations!! Newlife Greece certainly sound great from your experience and EriZ.


----------



## Shellosh (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi thanks for the welcome.  So had my scan yesterday and my lining was 7mm on day 10, I had one dominant follicle on my right side which is 14mm.  I have to do I’v tests every day now but they want me in on Sunday for another test.  You forget how draining it is, especially at the ARGC, do you girls have to go in for so many tests.  Curly it’s great that you know it’s all happening on the 14th, I wish I could let work know the plan.  Turtle how exciting that you’re on your 2ww, have everything crossed for you x


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Welcome turtle22 and congratulations on being PUPO   don't feel alone we are all in the same boat. Best of luck and everything crossed x
Shellosh we are having the same results, I had the scan yesterday day 10 and it was 7mm and triple linning Do you have a target, my doc said we aim for something above 9mm. I'm on estrogen pills 4 per day and nothing else.
Curly 10mm is very good, days go fast and 14 is on the door so try to relax and not think too much


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

HI ladies wondered if i could join?

I had ET on 8th Dec at Olomouc clinic in Czech Republic xx


----------



## turtle22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome rosex86. Congratulations on being PUPO too (I had to look that up! 😊 When do you test? 
EriZ, I'm on progynova 3 times a day and utrogestan since the transfer. I'm slightly concerned they didn't even measure my lining before the transfer. Too late now...
I'm struggling with the meds. I cried all day yesterday wishing I was putting my tree up with a partner and family. 
Are the drugs effecting anyone else?  I cry all of the time!


----------



## Shellosh (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi rosex86, congrats on getting this far, have everything crossed for you x Turtle, sorry your emotional, hopefully that’s a good sign!! EriZ they didn’t tell me they were looking for anything thicker, but said it was a good thickness so I didn’t give it a second thought.  Had my progesterone tested today and she said it was low, so have to take cyclogest from Tuesday.  Had to start aspirin tonight and tomorrow have to source Clexane from a local chemist and start injecting.  Taking so many meds, would this be classed as medicated?  Or is that only when you down reg?  Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good question Shellosh I’m not sure. I guess it is.  


I’ve felt very emotional. The drugs have triggered similar symptoms to other cycles. Bloating and breast tenderness and I’ve come out in spots. 

My clinic replied about my embryo grade concerns today and said they wouldn’t freeze it if they didn’t think it was good enough for a pregnancy.  Not easy is it. 

I’m up really early to fly to Spain on Thuradsy alone this time


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Good luck for tomorrow Curly, everything crossed xx

How are you doing Shellosh? Re your question I think medicated is not only when you down reg but it has to do with the meds you are taking especially before transfer. 
I'm having another scan on Friday and then see if there will be any transfer or not? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turtle22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow Curly! It is a very emotional time made worse by hormones. 

Shellosh, I think any type of drug makes it medicated. 

I had my OTD today and it was positive!!!!!! I absolutely can't believe it. I am so happy. I was bleeding last night so completely freaked out and called the emergency clinic service but they said I just had to wait to test today. I thought it was game over so I was so shocked when they called me this evening with the result. I feel so lucky.

I wish you all lots of luck too. X


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi everyone!

Had my scan and measuring 8.3 mm. Transfer of 2 fully hatched embryos set for Dec 21st! So excited!


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

This is amazing turtle, congratulations, so glad for you  

Hi sllyrbbt, good luck with your transfer, days will fly...
Afm I'll try to stay positive till tomorrow for the scan and then what will be will be


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow great news here already! 

I’ve just had my transfer, feeling quite emotional and oddly afraid to walk far!


----------



## turtle22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you curlygirl! How are you feeling? How long are you staying in Spain for?

EriZ, how did your scan go? 

Sllyrbbt, good luck with your transfer next week. Are you doing one or two embryos?


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

EriZ - I'm transferring my last two. Hoping one sticks


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Curly congratulations to you, think positive and try to relax as much as you can! When do you fly back?

Hi turtle how are you? Have you done another test? When is your scan?

Sllyrbbt I had the same lining measure as you 8.3 and triple. Everything crossed for you and that both stick.
I feel more relieved now, transfer is for Wed 20. Started progesterone on Friday and continuing with the rest estrogen, salospir and acid folic. Now I’m just worried I have to travel the next day of transfer but no other flight options so what to do



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

I travelled on the same day as my transfer, I arrived at 9am, transfer st 1230pm and back on a flight home at 530pm

I didn’t do anything else so didn’t feel rushed at all. 

D3P5DT and zero symptoms. I want some cramping spotting or something!


----------



## turtle22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Sllyrbbt, I transferred my last two. Fingers crossed for the 21st!

EriZ, I did one on Friday morning and the line was so faint. I called the clinic and planned to go in tomorrow for another HCG but Friday afternoon, I tested again and got two strong lines. I decided to cancel the HCG tomorrow as I don't want to put pressure on myself analysing the levels. I tell myself not to test again but I probably will! The traveling must be a stress for you but many do it with success. Just travel really light and sit down as much as possible! Good luck for 20th. 

My scan is 29th which I think will put me at 6w2d. Looking forward to that and confirmation. It will be a shock if there's two! Especially as there's only one of me! But as long as it's positive, I'll take one or two! 

Curly, fantastic that you've had the transfer! I didn't have any symptoms until I bled the night before my OTD. I did have vivid dreams though and some interesting ones! When is your OTD? Now I feel more cramps like dull period pains and aching legs and what with Xmas approaching and all these drugs, nothing fits me! 

I have to have blood tests this week for my thyroid monitoring too.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I tested early. I’m 5dp5dt. Stupid but it eases my worry. Obviously a negative. 

I got a positive on d7 with my daughter last year


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Curly don’t worry, it’s too early so test again when is time. 

Turtle good luck with the scan and hope you are feeling well in the meantime.
Sllybbrt how are you? Did you transfer? 
I had my transfer today, a 2AA 5days embryo. All went well, I’m now relaxing  in hotel. Started the blood thinner and also continuing the rest of meds, Dec 29 is the test day, till then finger crossed 🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello ladies! Is anyone else in Brno for a FET? My transfer is this morning. Feeling all the feels. Fingers crossed one sticks!


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello slly fingers crossed and good luck with the transfer today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Evening ladies, 
I popped in to say hello a while back. So thought I'd see how everyone's getting on. Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Afm, I'm on day 6 of estrogen tablets. Getting ready for our very first frozen transfer in the new year. I have a scan booked in on the 1st of Jan to see how things look, and that will be day 12 of tablets. Anyone got any ideas how long between scan and transfer might be? I know it's all to do with how things are progressing, but a rough guide from your experience will be much appreciated. Thank you so much.

Hope everyone's doing okay x


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi cake baby,  I've had 5day fet 7 days after scan which has been either 20 or 21 days since LMP.  If your lining is looking good they should start you on progesterone approx 5 days before transfer.  

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

